# Game 3 - Thursday 7:30 pm - Magic @ Raptors



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

Sam Mitchell said on RaptorsTV (specifcially Raptors Today) earlier tonight that he didn't plan on taking Ford out of the starting line-up. However, when asked about Bargnani, he didn't clarify that Bargnani would be starting, which leads me to believe that Andrea will be coming off the bench. Let's protect homecourt!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I thought I heard that Rasho was out and Bargs would start at the 5....not sure though.


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

for the love of god yank bargnani and use him to backup bosh at pf


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

its a darn shame I have to miss this game but iam on vacation right now. I really hope this series gets extended so i can come back and catch the last few games.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

there should be ?'s on the spots of Ford, Kapono and Bosh.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

If it were up to me the lineup would look like this:

PG - Calderon. We need a player who can control the tempo a little better, and I think Calderon's style is better suited for the playoffs. Ford's style was fine during the regular season but he's really been struggling running plays. Ford should backup Calderon and when he's on I'd say use him like you'd use Tony Parker/Leandro Barbosa.. don't try to make him play pg just let him drive and score and keep the opponent on their heels.
SG - Parker. No explanation needed here. Can score for us when needed and plays great defense. He should be the one guarding Turk.
SF - Kapono/Delfino. I've been a fan of moon all season but we can't afford opening the game down 20 anymore. Moon's a good defender but the raptors need some offense. Kapono has played well and I want to see him get a lot more shots. His defense isn't that good but he'll be guarding the sg(evans and bogans) who won't have much of an offensive game. Delfino is a tantalizing option because he can play better defense(although he can be quite erratic on offense at times) but he's better suited off the bench than Kapono and he has better chemistry with bargnani.
PF - Bosh. Need I explain?
C - Nesterovich. Just to put a body on Howard. I'd be tempted to try out Humphries(underrated player) but he's probably too undersized.

The reason for this lineup is simple: Offense. And to slow down Howard.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

it should be 
Calderon Parker Kapono Moon Bosh

Calderon more efficient better shhoting PG, Kapono so almlid shooter, hot ride him while he is hot, Moon on Hedu about as quick and much better defensively than bargs on hedu, Bosh will need help to box out Dwight, perhaps we see a bit more rasho.

I just think this is the best line up to start and as the game progresss we can then alter the linr up by using Bargs at PF or at C, Delfino at SG, we lack option s on Rashard Moon is our best option, tweeking Bosh could maybe help if we go big ball say with
Calderon Parker Bosh Bargnani Rasho


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think we will see Bargs and Bosh at the 4/5 5/4....I guess Moon at the 3, but who knows for sure?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Wow, cool graphics / design on the gamethread, that **** looks hot!

*


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

from you first three gamethreads this offseason;

i dub thee GT King.

you put in work, toronto better do the same tonight or risk disrespect.


----------



## Cambridgeshire (Jan 15, 2005)

Can anyone help to suggest, where I can find an online link to the game =(? Thank you =)!


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Magic fan, but still the game thread is absolutely ridiculous! Wow mad props to you! Probably the best on this site


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Go Raps Go! Go Raps Go!*


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

time to get it on. time to click. time for the ACC to explode. 

grind it out and hit shots. 

this is the season. right here. this is all that matters in the world right now. 

now we're really underdogs. are we going to finally accept that and start playing like a caged animal? 

AB starting his third game in a row. he will impact this game. 

TJ will take it to nelson and hit his shots. 

Raptors win. Here we go.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Shots Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

**** yeah!

AB playing the best defense of his life. he and TJ are getting it done. and holy god it's good to have Jamario back in the starting lineup.

the ACC crowd doing their part. you gotta love it.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Shots Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Another Great Defensive Play By Andrea!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

cmon cb4, get your head in the game.

TJ misses narrowly.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

hate to see that letdown at the end of the 1st but the boys are playing well. dwight is making Bosh look old. that guy really is out of this world - perhaps the greatest physical specimen the nba has ever seen. if you're not sharp with any board or any loose ball he will have already snatched it and dunked it. there's no room for error, gotta stop giving him easy ones.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

31-22 Toronto?

in the 2nd?

Word?

unheard of recently


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Big 3 by Jose!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

SkywalkerAC said:


> perhaps the greatest physical specimen the nba has ever seen.


He is impressive, but I'd have to go with Wilt. He was 3 - 4" taller than Dwight and even more athletic.

BNM


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Another Big 3 By Jose!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Kapono getting it done on the offensive glass drawing the foul.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

yeah kapono. i'm loving this rotation. AP and Bosh need their rest. fouls aren't an issue.

AB is still missing what should be gimmes from midrange but i love what i'm seeing from him. this kid is growing into a man right in front of us. he actually looks strong.

kapono and Rasho hitting SHTOS!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Moon active on the glass and drawing the charge....oh yaaaaaahh!

Follows it up with a huge 3.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Yeah Baby! Mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNN

with the three ball, all 5 guys got a touch, best ball movement i've seen from us in what? 2 months?

15 point toronto lead.. w/ bosh on the bench? i think so


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> He is impressive, but I'd have to go with Wilt. He was 3 - 4" taller than Dwight and even more athletic.
> 
> BNM


I give wilt the edge in height, but athletic ability?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

We don't need CB$ shooting 3's


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Jose with his 3rd 3 ball..................


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

We don't need CB4 shooting 3's


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> I give wilt the edge in height, but athletic ability?


Definitely. He was stronger, faster and could jump higher. People forget Wilt was also a track star in high school and college. He was a champion high jumper, hurdler and also threw the shot put. He's probably the most amazing combination of size, strength and speed that has ever lived.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Great game from Moon, so far. Scoring, rebounding, and even three assists. He's doing it all.

BNM


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Definitely. He was stronger, faster and could jump higher. People forget Wilt was also a track star in high school and college. He was a champion high jumper, hurdler and also threw the shot put. He's probably the most amazing combination of size, strength and speed that has ever lived.
> 
> BNM


well he did show off his shot put skills on the free throw line. 

I think you are underestimating Howard's hops and end to end speed. I only have seen film of Wilt and he was very smooth, moving very well, but i could not hands down say he was more athletic.....don't forget Wilts volleyball as well.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Welcome back TJ


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Despite leading by 20, I think the Magic will make a huge come back in the 2nd half. Things have been going just too smoothly for us. Mitchell will need to keep the guys focused and not let down in the 2nd. We've seen the Raptors give up some huge leads before.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

tj and moon = mj and pippen? lol


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Yup, first 5 mins of the 3rd will be huge. Dont give up any 5-0 runs for the Magic - just keep doing what we're doing. Keep Dwight off the offensive boards and force him to beat you with the hook. On offense, hopefully we can get Bosh going. I have that feeling that both Ford and Moon are gonna have slight drop offs in the 2nd half. Hopefully Bosh and AP can pick up the load if they do fall off...


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

good timeout

orlando is now hittin

shard lewis w/ a 3


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

heh, whaddaya know... 6-0 run to start the half...lol


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

lets answer!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

cb4 hits


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

iffy call on jameer

...

but i like it


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

just noticed bargnani putting the body on howard

you guys are right, he really does look different and stronger out there...

as i say that, bargnani gets a dwight elbow in the face, pushes off for a steal

tech on Bargs.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

heh, 11 points now...the Raps dont make it easy do they?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

we lost the momentum, game is getting choppy.

alot of stops in play.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Bargnani pump-fake

hits the J


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Superman pushes Lex Luthor running up the court, Toronto gets the ball back.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

time to make a run!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

here we go!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Bahaha illegal pick set by Howard, another foul.

71-55 T.O.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

wtf Bosh.. don't call for the ball if you gonna throw up a off balance jump shot.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

here comes the second unit


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

illegal screen on Bosh

poor call

no makeup calls in the NBA

but illegal screen, call on Howard, immediatly following.

the refs love blowing.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

80-69 T.O. 

after 3 Q's

the ACC chanting Jose's name, Orlando cannot stop the spanish fly.

time to have our strongest quarter yet, No let down boys, let's go.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

and that was a let down 3rd. Need to finish this one strong. This is reminiscing of that game 5 against the Nets last year where the Nets missed a game winning 3 at the end.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

And who the hell told Bosh that he can shoot 3s. He shouldn't even be taking that many midrange jumpers. He needs to get his *** back to the line like in the first couple games.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Delfinooo

good start.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Jose heads up play!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

2nd big block for AP


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

should we get out the salami and cheese?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

ACC pump up music sucks.

let's get loud?

terrible song.

97-82

we need to really, really finish strong.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

CHUCK BROUGHT IT OUT

good call billy boy


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Elvis Delfino with a huge hoop over Howard


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

did he talk some ****? 

he shoul;d have repayed the favor to dwight


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

just the cold stare


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

THat was a ill intro and the sickest ACC crowd I ever heard there were all over Howard Vince games included , its good to win like this with Bosh having an off game


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

bout to give some respect to Jamario, a rookie.

plays 5 minutes in game 1, after starting all year, comes off the bench game 2, gets the start in game 3 and has a double-double in the first half. finished with 11pt, 10 boards & 4 assists, great defence on rashard lewis.. 

just caught an interview on the score, Moon said toronto has the best sports fans in the world, said the ACC was rockin and the floor was shaking. said if we do that again game 4, expect the same outcome.

two redbulls before the game, and it showed that 1st half boy


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

best we've played in a long, long time. this is the team that i envisioned before the season and was waiting to show up more often than not all year. 

Andrea was effective. Moon was mooninitous. Forderone was money. Kapono is getting layups from all over the court.

I loved the rotation with Moon and Bargnani starting. Andrea is no weakling in there against Howard and that's more than promising for his future and our success in this series. 

Our help and our rotations were crisp. We moved the ball and shot with confidence. We played Raptor basketball and we controlled the game. How good does this feel right now? Pretting ****ing good.

CB4 contained but makes the Magic pay for it. You know we had to catch fire at some point and the flames came not a moment too soon.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Im a Magic Fan but I admit you guys really played an outstanding game. Your whole rotation was VERY effective and I was very impressed. Congrats on the Good Win...but we will see what happens next game


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Very promising showing by Moon, comes to play when given the minutes after a little snub to start his playoff career, it makes me think that he will come back even better next year...maybe just a slightly more consistent jumper and some added strength, but that little bit will be huge. 

Bargnani showed us all that he can defend the post. His off season will be huge, if he can add some form of low block move to add to his shooting (he will fix that this summer) he will be ready to reclaim the starting 5 spot. He has a great base and will add some strength to is upper body before next November as well....book it!

We all are now seeing the Kapono we knew we had. He makes good plays, nothing flashy but does not turn the ball over either. I think we can say goodbye to Joey...really no place for him with Moon, Kap and Delfino.

Carlos is a player, can play the 2 or 3 spot, he now has a year under his belt with his new team and is starting to carve out a role. 

These playoffs are showing us what we have and don't have. we still need a shotblocker and a slasher. the team is looking to be in great shape though.


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

The shots were deffinatly not falling for the Magic.
Can't wait for game 4 though.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

excellent game. that's two in a row where we've seen a fire we hadn't seen all season. fantastic.

can it be that andrea's strength is now post defense? lol. it's just one game, and it might go back to 'normal' tomorrow, but i'll enjoy it while it lasts. it was pretty darn phenomenal (read: shocking). he even scored a technical foul. 

great crowd, too. there was no way the raptors were going to lose that game. the crowd wouldn't let them.

peace


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

IMO i've always thought andreas best attribute was his post defence, i know some of you saw the games vs. yao ming, tim duncan & al jefferson earlier this season. he excelled.


----------

